# No heartbeat heard - Should I be worried???



## beckaloola (Dec 15, 2002)

Morning

I had my 2nd midwife appointment yesterday and she tried to listen to the baby's heartbeat with a doppler but she was unable to get anything, she also tried to feel my womb but afterwards she said that she wasnt sure if she had actually felt what she was looking for. Maybe I should add that I am no skinny minnie by any means.

To be honest it has left me in a very worrying state of mind.   I am 14wks.

Any advice would be lovely.

Thanks

Becks
xxxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

its hard to say without examining you myself!

What has your midwife organised for you? If you want to be referred to an early pregnancy assessment unit, who will scan you, then speak to either your midwife again or your GP.

You need to have a scan so they can see what date you are and also how many weeks you are.

Sorry I can't be any more help, wish I had cyber hands to be able to perform ante and post natal examinations and help everyone that is worried!

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## beckaloola (Dec 15, 2002)

Hiya

I had my 12 weeks scan 2 weeks ago and all was well, heartbeat and movement were seen. I was exactly 12 weeks on the day which makes me 14 weeks today.

All she has organised for me is my next midwife and GP appointment I have another scan booked for the 30th May.  My midwife was completely fine about not being able to hear the baby and mumbled something about my pelvis??!! to be honest I am not impressed with her so far and am thinking of changing hospitals, i go in positive and seem to come out negative!!

Thanks again

Becks
xxxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

you may just need to change midwives if your not happy with her.

You are well within your rights to request another one.

Speak to your maternity unit, they will be able to help you.

Take care x


----------

